# Home Gym Equipment



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

I train at home

I have a power rack with lat pull down attachment

I do squats and deadlifts but still find my calf and hamstring development lacking

has anyone any good ideas for equipment or using what iver got for training those weak points?

his is what powerrack ive got

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf475-heavy-power-rack-with-latlow-pulley.php


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Standing barbell calf raises (get a pice of steel box section to stand on)

SLDL

http://www.exrx.net/Lists/Directory.html


----------



## Lurgilurg (Aug 15, 2010)

for calf's chuck some weights in a bag, and do calf raises on the stairs.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I think Calves - good ones, are one of the areas that is down to our Mum and Dads (Genetics).

I am blessed with big ones but I havent seen anyone go from small ones to big calves... that said even the tailored machines dont seem to work mine well enough. I find hill walking and hill sprints hit them best.

Hamstrings - well I can agree with you there. Would be nice to have a leg curl machine (Whatever its called) - But I would have thought squats and lunges would hit them good.


----------

